# From The Round2Models Newsletter:



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

AMT is happy to announce that both the Munster Koach and Grandpa's Drag-U-La will be returning this fall in individual cardboard boxes, decked out in the original packaging art! To sweeten the deal, consumers will be treated to a bonus full-color cardboard display base with a backdrop. The two kits' backdrops combine to create a delightfully macabre display to put your completed models on! For the finishing touch, the Munster Koach version even includes an additional cardboard standup featuring the entire Munsters family!


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Well that's cool but I thought they were going to include plastic figures to go with them!!! I already have the kits in the medal tin built and which I got a merit award for at Wonderfest and the only way they would get me to buy another was the plastic figures. But if there are no plastic figures I am quite happy with mine already.

Bob K.


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

I'd rather they spend their money for something of value.......like a new tool.


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

falcondesigns said:


> I'd rather they spend their money for something of value.......like a new tool.


Well, I think it's kinda' neat. It didn't cost 1/100th of what a new tool costs, to make the cutouts.


----------



## geoffdude (Mar 31, 2009)

Yawn, seriously... R2 needs to "create" some new models, not displays.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

rkoenn said:


> Well that's cool but I thought they were going to include plastic figures to go with them!!! I already have the kits in the medal tin built and which I got a merit award for at Wonderfest and the only way they would get me to buy another was the plastic figures. But if there are no plastic figures I am quite happy with mine already.
> 
> Bob K.


Well you know all I ever saw just said they would have figures... didnt say what kind...


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

I too have the collecter's tin and that's good enough for me as far as these are concearned.
I would however like to see the re-release of the Vampire van in its original artwork to compliment the Darks Shadows kits coming out.

BTW - whatever became of the KingKong release I was hearing about. Just another re-pop of the old Aurora?


----------



## northjason (May 10, 2003)

I kind of like the bases, very kitcshy. Or however you spell that word. I may pick them up since I don't have them yet.


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

almost sorry I said anything...


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

kit-junkie said:


> almost sorry I said anything...



LOL

No good deed goes unpunished!


----------



## Static Addict (Nov 2, 2010)

Nice heads up junkie! I wonder how they are priced????


----------



## Guy Schlicter (May 3, 2004)

One thing I will say for Ertl. They did produce new kits under the A.M.T. name, You have to look at the good and the bad. They produced some very nice Star Trek kits and when they said they would make a kit it would be made. They didn't have the problem of saying they were going to make something then pulling it with no explanation. This has happened with Round 2 more than once and I was waiting on a kit that got cancelled after waiting for it for almost a year. Thats not right to the consumer and is misleading.


----------



## flyingfrets (Oct 19, 2001)

Guy Schlicter said:


> One thing I will say for Ertl. They did produce new kits under the A.M.T. name, You have to look at the good and the bad. They produced some very nice Star Trek kits and when they said they would make a kit it would be made. They didn't have the problem of saying they were going to make something then pulling it with no explanation. This has happened with Round 2 more than once and I was waiting on a kit that got cancelled after waiting for it for almost a year. Thats not right to the consumer and is misleading.


In fairness, at the time Ertl was producing stuff under the A.M.T. brand, the internet was in its infancy and you didn't know something was coming till you found it on a store shelf. So there was no expectation or feeling of entitlement if they pulled the plug on a kit.


----------



## Solium (Apr 24, 2005)

flyingfrets said:


> In fairness, at the time Ertl was producing stuff under the A.M.T. brand, the internet was in its infancy and you didn't know something was coming till you found it on a store shelf. So there was no expectation or feeling of entitlement if they pulled the plug on a kit.


That and ALL model kit companies have canceled announced or pending products at one time or another. The constant R2 bashing is ridiculous.


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

I think it's pretty neat. It reminds me of "classic" AMT kits that had value-added items, like extra engines on display stands, miniature trophies, even the cardboard backdrop display for the AMTronic. Say, you don't think...


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

kit-junkie said:


> almost sorry I said anything...


No reflection on you at all. I guess DJ might have been right, they just mentioned characters, not whether they were plastic or cardboard. I am very happy with the two kits and glad I bought them but getting a cardboard group of characters is not going to get me to buy another kit.

Bob K.


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

I'm happy to see them released separately. The cardboard displays are really cool I think - kinda gives a nostalgic feel to them. Plus a lot of guys probably didn't opt for the Collectors Tin version.I think they are doing a good job surviving in this down-turned economy. It could be worse!! They could just close up shop and leave nothing out there- would certainly leave a hole in the hobby then!!!
Steve


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

I like the Munsters. I like the cars. I never bought them though. However, with this backdrop I just may have to go buy them when they come out. I doubt the cost of this was anything more than a drop in the bucket to them. Some people like stuff like this, just like some people like a metal box, and some like a regular plain carboard box. It's a nice looking display. To each their own.

Thanks KJ!


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)




----------



## tr7nut (Apr 18, 1999)

*Great timing!*

I was just asking the guy that orders kits at my LHS about these on Tuesday when i picked up my Monarch Ghost. Glad they are doing them in cardboard boxes as i don't need the tin. Thanks Round 2! And i may even use the display stands depending on thickness and quality of the cardboard. 
Cliff


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

I second robiwon's sentiments...thanks, K-J! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

ChrisW said:


> Say, you don't think...


Okay, CeeDub: "I don't think". There, I said it. Happy? :freak:


----------



## bigdaddydaveh (Jul 20, 2007)

I'd much rather have a unique base like this than the metal tins. The cardboard bases like the old AMT Man in Space rocket set launch pad are something you never see now and that was half the fun of those kits. It's good to see that interactive packaging/base again IMHO. As for Round 2 and the lack of new tooling... let's see, new/improved tooling for the Enterprise B, Reliant, Bird of Prey, Barnabas Collins, Werewolf, Leif Ericson, Spock and Snake, 1/350 TOS Enterprise for next year... people quit yer bitchin and work on that backlog of 100+ models sitting on your workbench! Sorry, I just had to say that. I'm sick and tired of all the complaints about Round 2 around here.


----------



## TUFFONE (Dec 21, 2004)

Can't wait for these. I didn't buy the metal tin because I wanted the original packaging. Now I can get the original cardboard packaging and the cardboard bases. Great idea!


----------



## tr7nut (Apr 18, 1999)

*Geez Dave!!??*

You've only got 100 left to finish!!?? I guess i've got some catchin' up to do!


----------



## Guy Schlicter (May 3, 2004)

bigdaddydaveh said:


> I'd much rather have a unique base like this than the metal tins. The cardboard bases like the old AMT Man in Space rocket set launch pad are something you never see now and that was half the fun of those kits. It's good to see that interactive packaging/base again IMHO. As for Round 2 and the lack of new tooling... let's see, new/improved tooling for the Enterprise B, Reliant, Bird of Prey, Barnabas Collins, Werewolf, Leif Ericson, Spock and Snake, 1/350 TOS Enterprise for next year... people quit yer bitchin and work on that backlog of 100+ models sitting on your workbench! Sorry, I just had to say that. I'm sick and tired of all the complaints about Round 2 around here.


 You know I have always tried to keep a positive view of Round 2 and their efforts. But even I sometimes can be dissapointed and reach my limits of understanding. I have had great enthusiasm for their J.J.Abrams Enterprise kit and waited for it for well over a year. How do you think it felt finding out that that year was wasted and the great dissapointment with anticiaption of that kit coming out. If you can't carry thru with a kit then don't tell people your going to make it then say after a year being in their catalog sorry its cancelled. I appreciate all they have done for the Star Trek models. But hey I'm realistic too. Its great that you do good things and all works out but hey if you mess up and you dissapoint me as in the case of the J.J.Abrams Enterprise I am going to tell them how I feel. That's also my right to my opinion.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Guy Schlicter said:


> ...How do you think it felt finding out that that year was wasted and the great dissapointment with anticiaption of that kit coming out....


Guy,

I don't understand what you meant in saying you wasted a year waiting for this model to come out. Surely you're not implying that your modeling came to a grinding halt over that time? We're all adults here (pretty much), so I presume we can handle disappointment; goodness knows, Round 2 isn't alone in announcing and then cancelling model kits.

Without knowing all the facts on their side of the issue, and basing my feelings toward the company on its past performance, I'm prepared to cut them a little slack. Of course you're entitled to your opinion and I'll defend to the death your right to express it. I just disagree with it.

Have a great weekend, all!


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

Guy, I think you might take this hobby a bit too seriously. We're just painting bits of plastic, here.

I can't imagine the profits being too great right now. We should just be happy there are kits to build.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Guy...I know all the different Enterprise's have differences but isn't there enough Enterprise models anyway? It's not as if it's a particularly nice looking Enterprise either with those big bulbous engines.


----------



## dreadnaught726 (Feb 5, 2011)

Everybody keeps complaining about Round 2 reissuing old kits but they don't understand that they need to raise capital in order to research, design,produce and market new kits. People don't realize the huge expense involved in bringing out a totally new kit. The molds alone can cost a couple of million dollars or more. I can only imagine the new 1/350 TOS Enterprise will cost them a fortune in development and that all their resources are being spent there. So come on, give them a break. They do care.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Folks,

Guy and anyone else who felt disappointed by Round 2's cancellation of the Abrams _Enterprise_ kit is entitled to their opinion. Furthermore, in this country at least, they also have the right to express those opinions. Which reminds me: I hated _Star Trek_ and would only build any model derived from that movie at the end of a Klingon disruptor or for a really large stack of gold-pressed Latinum bars.

Anyhow, even Round 2 can't please all the people all the time. Besides, their decision was written in plastic, not stone. The original Polar Lights said they'd *never* reissue Aurora's Guillotine, remember? Maybe the business climate for the Abrams _Enterprise_ kit will change down the road, and it may yet fly.

Mind you, not to _my_ stash...


----------



## bigdaddydaveh (Jul 20, 2007)

dreadnaught726 said:


> Everybody keeps complaining about Round 2 reissuing old kits but they don't understand that they need to raise capital in order to research, design,produce and market new kits. People don't realize the huge expense involved in bringing out a totally new kit. The molds alone can cost a couple of million dollars or more. I can only imagine the new 1/350 TOS Enterprise will cost them a fortune in development and that all their resources are being spent there. So come on, give them a break. They do care.


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

dreadnaught726 said:


> People don't realize the huge expense involved in bringing out a totally new kit. The molds alone can cost a couple of million dollars or more.


I did not know molds cost that much. I thought they were $150,000 each because they were from China.

So each kit molds costs $150,000 x number of styrene trees?


----------



## dreadnaught726 (Feb 5, 2011)

Frequently, the actual dies (molds) are produced here and then sent to China or other countries for production. This is not to say that the dies are'nt made abroad but in any case, it's an expensive endeavor.


----------



## starduster (Feb 12, 2006)

It would have been nice if they would have offered this the first time they offered the models in the tin boxes, it's kinda like buying the latest DVD that has a lot of special features then several months later bingo they come out with the same DVD only now it has never before seen alternate endings, it all boils down to how much money can they make. the first time was enough for me, as I've always liked the Munsters, I can always use photos to have the gang behind the cars on a home made set. Karl


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

BatToys said:


> I did not know molds cost that much. I thought they were $150,000 each because they were from China.
> 
> So each kit molds costs $150,000 x number of styrene trees?


Don't know what current costs are.
I know back in 2000, when I was still working at an injection molding shop. And they had my run some stuff to a local tool shop for tweaking.
One mold had 4 cores in it. Each core cost $30,000.
$120,000 just for the cores. That's not even counting what the actual mold cavities cost. Or the mold block itself. Or factoring in the designing or engineering.
That wasn't even a large mold. That one just produced 4 pedals for one of the ride-on toys. So, they were smaller than a standard bicycle pedal.

That was 11 years ago. Back before the prices for steel went through the roof.


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

So if the TOS Enterprise molds cost 2 million dollars divide by $125.00 that means they have to sell over 16,000 kits to break even?


----------



## USS Atlantis (Feb 23, 2008)

You forgot things like, cost of plastic, cost of labor, packaging, shipping, distribution, advertising, paying the designer, paying the R2 office people, etc, etc, etc

At $125 each, probably get $20-$30 from each kit to pay for the molds - so 100,000 kits to break even on the tooling cost


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

in my industry, the halloween business, new products get cancelled before hitting the market frequently. the reason is usually that they didnt get enough wholesale orders to make going ahead with production worthwhile. 
the difference is in that case the retail halloween customer never knows what they have missed. we do because R2 and the other companies in the genre plastic kit business have decided to tell us what they are working on. we are privileged to have this inside information. 
the upshot is that R2 is simply doing what thousands of other manufacturers do on a regular basis. its not a matter of mismanagement or capriciousness. and most of all, it isnt a sign that they dont care what their retail customers think; the fact that we know about these upcoming products demonstrates that they do care, quite deeply, about our opinions.


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

I don't think it's quite that much for the kit tooling. It'll be very expensive, though.

1,701 preorders for the Premiere kit at $149.99 each = $255,132.99

That's a good down payment for the cost of the kit.

Actually, what Round 2 should do (or have done), is have 1,701 preorder _slots _available for the Premiere Edition kit (rather than just 1701 PE kits in total), with options for up to five kits total per customer. Just in preorders alone, that would pretty much pay for the kit in total, including all of the development costs and overhead, before the Standard Edition kits even hit the store shelves.

Of course, not all preorder customers would want more than one kit, but many of us would order more than one, and even be willing to purchase up to the maximum of five (like I did).

I plan to purchase many of the Standard Edition kits along with the Accessory Packs. Hopefully, they will go ahead and market the pilot conversion parts as optional kits as well, some time after the Premiere Kits have all been delivered.


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

razorwyre1 said:


> in my industry, the halloween business, new products get cancelled before hitting the market frequently. the reason is usually that they didnt get enough wholesale orders to make going ahead with production worthwhile.
> the difference is in that case the retail halloween customer never knows what they have missed. we do because R2 and the other companies in the genre plastic kit business have decided to tell us what they are working on. we are privileged to have this inside information.
> the upshot is that R2 is simply doing what thousands of other manufacturers do on a regular basis. its not a matter of mismanagement or capriciousness. and most of all, it isnt a sign that they dont care what their retail customers think; the fact that we know about these upcoming products demonstrates that they do care, quite deeply, about our opinions.



It is my opinion and wish that manufacturers stop announcing to the public what they have planned as products, all this has done is invite armchair designers and critics to tear apart a product before it's even in tooling. Company's don't want to hear all this negativity, when I see it on hobby shelves is when I'll decide to buy it or not. And I'll happily use my skill as a modeler to make any customizing as warranted.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks for the pic and the heads up! I think the bases are fun, and I'd rather have that than a lunchbox. I _build _my kits...lol

Steve


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Ductapeforever said:


> It is my opinion and wish that manufacturers stop announcing to the public what they have planned as products, all this has done is invite armchair designers and critics to tear apart a product before it's even in tooling. Company's don't want to hear all this negativity, when I see it on hobby shelves is when I'll decide to buy it or not. And I'll happily use my skill as a modeler to make any customizing as warranted.




Apart from maybe one or two comments I've never seen any real negativity on these boards. Ok, when a company announces something and it gets cancelled then that's bound to leave people disappointed, so maybe things shouldn't be announced until they're definitely going ahead but seeing as we're potential customers and these boards exist..people are bound to say what they like, what they don't like, what they would like to see etc, etc.

It's not negativity....it's people expressing their opinions and model companies can't blame people for doing that..........even if it's not always 100% glowing praise or exactly what they want to hear.


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

I like that they listen to our opinions. It fine tunes the kit. Give the customer what they want.

Also I'm sure the JJ Apple Enterprise will eventually be made. I bet JJ wanted it done as 1/350 first and Polar rightfully declined. I would not buy a 1/350 JJ but I sure will buy a 1/350 TOS Enterprise.


----------



## Solium (Apr 24, 2005)

BatToys said:


> the JJ Apple Enterprise


That gave me a good chuckle! :lol:


----------



## dreadnaught726 (Feb 5, 2011)

What really annoys me is Revell Monogram's overprcing 30 or 40 year old kits. These molds have paid for themselves umpteen times over. True the cost of materials have gone up since they were first produced and of couurse labor (but everything is made in China or Mexico). And to make matters worse Revell-Monogram have put out very little new product in recent years. That is why I support the little guy like Moebius, Round 2, etc.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Well when I first commented about the characters I wasn't putting Round 2 down, I have been very happy with Round 2. I was expecting the characters to be plastic and was let down by the fact they are cardboard. And since they are cardboard I will not be buying another kit which is what I had planned to do for plastic figures, that is all. I have the tin can they came in only because that was the only way to buy it. I don't collect the boxes from my kits, they take up too much space. I take a digital picture and chuck the box after my build is complete.

It is up to the manufacturers to decide whether they want to preannounce kits or not. I like that they do even if things get cancelled and don't give them a hard time about it. It is a business for them and they have to make a reasonable profit to keep producing anything at all. I do know that molds are very expensive and you've got to sell a bunch of product to pay for them. I know Frank Winspur has gotten pissed by the silly a**ed comments some people on here make. Let those people put a load of their money on the table for producing kits if they think they can do better. As the saying goes: You can please some of the modelers all of the time and all of the modelers some of the time but you can't please all of the modelers all of the time?

Bob K.


----------



## Dave P (Jan 5, 2005)

I know he's a convenient whipping boy, but why would anyone think that JJ Abrams has any control over (or even cares about) Star Trek merchandising? Even if he negotiated a percentage, he directed the movie, he didn't invent the franchise. Those kind of deals began and ended with George Lucas. Did Jon Favreau control what Moebius did with Iron Man? Does Christopher Nolan exert any control over Batman merchandise? It's the studio licensing departments that are in control.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Dave P said:


> I know he's a convenient whipping boy, but why would anyone think that JJ Abrams has any control over (or even cares about) Star Trek merchandising?...


Why indeed? He sure didn't give a rat's patootie about Star Trek history or continuity. **Harrumph!!!**


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

rkoenn said:


> Well when I first commented about the characters I wasn't putting Round 2 down, I have been very happy with Round 2. I was expecting the characters to be plastic and was let down by the fact they are cardboard. And since they are cardboard I will not be buying another kit which is what I had planned to do for plastic figures, that is all. I have the tin can they came in only because that was the only way to buy it. I don't collect the boxes from my kits, they take up too much space. I take a digital picture and chuck the box after my build is complete.
> 
> It is up to the manufacturers to decide whether they want to preannounce kits or not. I like that they do even if things get cancelled and don't give them a hard time about it. It is a business for them and they have to make a reasonable profit to keep producing anything at all. I do know that molds are very expensive and you've got to sell a bunch of product to pay for them. I know Frank Winspur has gotten pissed by the silly a**ed comments some people on here make. Let those people put a load of their money on the table for producing kits if they think they can do better. As the saying goes: You can please some of the modelers all of the time and all of the modelers some of the time but you can't please all of the modelers all of the time?
> 
> Bob K.




What were the "silly a**ed comments"?


----------



## MightyMax (Jan 21, 2000)

Guy Schlicter said:


> I have had great enthusiasm for their J.J.Abrams Enterprise kit and waited for it for well over a year. How do you think it felt finding out that that year was wasted and the great dissapointment with anticiaption of that kit coming out. If you can't carry thru with a kit then don't tell people your going to make it then say after a year being in their catalog sorry its cancelled.


Guy,
I feel your enthusiasm for this Enterprise kit so I can understand the disappointment. You do have to put things in perspective though.
IMDB says Trek was released in April/May of 09. You have to realize the worse economic downturn in US History since the Great Depression hit only 6-7 months prior to the film opening. A hard reality hit many and unemployment soared. Where I work they laid off over 1000 people!
With that climate I am sure it was carefully considered by Round2 before they had to bail on this project. They already had the license so do not think it was a hasty decision on their parts to scrub the Enterprise.
They are doing (Revell As well) what they can to keep the doors open. That is repop kits that the molds are already cut and there is a good chance to make a profit. They are producing old kits that us Boomers want to buy all over again! I already had two Munster Coaches in the stash and did not need another. However I was shortsighted and never bothered to get the Dragula the time it was available. So even though I only wanted the Dragula, I bought the tin because even though I knew they had a plan to produce the cars seperate. I did not want to chance them cancelling the project because of the economy or whatever and miss the Dragula again. You know what guys? Even though I wanted figures I think these repops are cool and I do believe I will buy them both again! This is what Round 2 is hoping for. Repeat sales.
There will come a time when things are rosy again and I am sure Round 2 will be looking to spend on new tools. Maybe the JJ Prise will be one of them.....

Max Bryant


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

SUNGOD said:


> What were the "silly a**ed comments"?


Read through some of this one. Some modelers get anal retentive about models and expect absolute perfection not realizing what a job it is to produce a model. There was another time on Frank's Facebook page that just got totally absurd and Frank really got pissed by that one. I don't blame him, if you don't like the model because it doesn't suit your desires in detailing and accuracy don't buy it. Back before the internet allowed everyone and his brother to bloviate all their frustrations out there no one heard about this. It is easy to sit back and complain, it is a entirely different matter to start a company, finance that company, produce products, deal with Chinese manufacturers, and make all your customers perfectly happy. I like what Round 2 and Moebius and Monarch are doing and have never fundamentally complained. I just won't buy the Munsters cars again as I have them and I don't desire to have the cardboard characters.

Here is a link to one post from Frank:

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?p=3667930#post3667930

Bob K.


----------



## dreadnaught726 (Feb 5, 2011)

Let's face it, some of the nit picking that goes on really gets out of hand. My philosophy over the years has alwyas been that if a kit or build up represents a decent replica when properly built and painted then thats fine. I really don't care if the rivit count is short by 5 or if a window is .00004 inches to big. If I enjoyed building it and displaying it and had fun doing so, mission accomplished. So to Moebius, Round 2 and the others, keep up the great work.


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

Mark McGovern said:


> Why indeed? He sure didn't give a rat's patootie about Star Trek history or continuity. **Harrumph!!!**


You all should get something straight I think, in that Abrams did NOT write this movie, he only directed it.


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

dreadnaught726 said:


> What really annoys me is Revell Monogram's overprcing 30 or 40 *or 50!* year old kits. ...That is why I support the little guy like Moebius, Round 2, etc.


:thumbsup:

The last Monster kits I bought new were Luminators, and then only on $2 clearance. The last repops I bought at full retail were the first '83 reissues ($8 if I recall correcty).

Monarch/Moebius? Whole other story. New blood, new ideas, better quality and downright ballsy risk takers, especially in this day and age. I'll reward them as often as I can by buying their product. 

Revell repops the monsters? I don't even notice them anymore.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

rkoenn said:


> Read through some of this one. Some modelers get anal retentive about models and expect absolute perfection not realizing what a job it is to produce a model. There was another time on Frank's Facebook page that just got totally absurd and Frank really got pissed by that one. I don't blame him, if you don't like the model because it doesn't suit your desires in detailing and accuracy don't buy it. Back before the internet allowed everyone and his brother to bloviate all their frustrations out there no one heard about this. It is easy to sit back and complain, it is a entirely different matter to start a company, finance that company, produce products, deal with Chinese manufacturers, and make all your customers perfectly happy. I like what Round 2 and Moebius and Monarch are doing and have never fundamentally complained. I just won't buy the Munsters cars again as I have them and I don't desire to have the cardboard characters.
> 
> Here is a link to one post from Frank:
> 
> ...




Well I can't say anything about the Facebook comments as I haven't seen them but in relation to the hobbytalk discussion...I can see one comment on there that's a bit stupid and unecessary but most of the other posts (including mine) are just people putting forward their views.


----------



## dreadnaught726 (Feb 5, 2011)

Very well said frankenstyrene. I too will continue to spport Moebius, Round 2, Monarch and any other company that produces quality kits and keeps the interests and needs of the modeler in the forefront.


----------

